# Ground Access



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

I am making plans to build a bigger loft/coop for my fantail pigeons. I have noticed that most of the designs are built off the ground. Should pigeons not have access to the ground ?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## STICKMAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe I asked it wrong. Is the main purpose of having an elevated coop to make it easier to clean or is it to promote better health for the pigeons?(by keeping them away from their litter.)


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I understood that a raised floor has a twofold purpose. First it allows better ventilation for the birds and second it keeps them out of their own feces. I might add having them off the ground helps protect them also. Hope this explanation helps.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Ground when covered is damp. Damp is bad. My loft is 
on stilts for airflow. Dry as possible is key


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

yes i like them build of the ground its alot cleaner. I have it build about 18 inches off the ground and i have a sand box under it i rake up the sand about once a week and it looks nice and clean.


----------

